# Giant Ridesense



## beetlejuice (16 Jun 2016)

Hi, does anyone know if Giant have updated the Ridesense sensor to include Bluetooth le now as well as Ant+?
Are these 2 things actually different? 
I've just bought the kit to fit to my bike and connect to strava but, after not being able to connect speed and cadence sensors, realised it just has the Ant+ symbol on the side but I know at https://www.mantel.com/uk/giant-ant-ridesense-speed-cadencesensor these ones have Bluetooth le symbol on them whereas mine doesn't


----------



## Big Dave laaa (17 Jun 2016)

I use a Ridesense but am in work so can't check at the moment if it's got Bluetooth. What head unit are you trying to connect to? They are notoriously quirky to get connected but once running are reliable. Mines connecting to a Garmin Edge 500 and I never have any issues after a few teething problems.


----------



## rob01792 (17 Jun 2016)

ive got it connected to strava on my phone no problem at all via ant+
only got the ant+ logo on it


----------



## beetlejuice (18 Jun 2016)

Hmmm, I've spoken with my lbs who have confirmed Giant have updated the sensor to include Bluetooth le so will be changing it for the newer version.
Rob, what phone are you using out of interest?
I'm using iPhone 6s and it still won't connect


----------



## RegG (18 Jun 2016)

Apologies for sounding a bit thick, but where does a Ridesense actually mount on the bike and would it fit on a 2015 Giant Defy 0? I've recently bought a Garmin Edge 520 and although I have the speed and cadence sensors I am not happy with the way they fit and am concerned they could become easily dismounted!


----------



## rob01792 (18 Jun 2016)

there will be a hole on the chain stay where u put the prong thing of the ridesense then there a little allan bolt to secure it. might have a bung in there hiding the hole


----------



## huwsparky (19 Jun 2016)

RegG said:


> I've recently bought a Garmin Edge 520 and although I have the speed and cadence sensors I am not happy with the way they fit and am concerned they could become easily dismounted!


No need to worry. I can't see any reason why one would need to worry about these becoming dismounted. They fit really well.


----------



## tincaman (20 Jun 2016)

RegG said:


> Apologies for sounding a bit thick, but where does a Ridesense actually mount on the bike and would it fit on a 2015 Giant Defy 0? I've recently bought a Garmin Edge 520 and although I have the speed and cadence sensors I am not happy with the way they fit and am concerned they could become easily dismounted!


I don't think the ally Defy has the hole in the chain stay, its pretty obvious when you look for it, it's on the NDS stay on the inside near the bottom bracket


----------



## RegG (20 Jun 2016)

Thanks for the replies. You are quite right Tincaman, the ally Defy does not have the mounting point for a Ridesense so that answers my question nicely!


----------

